# Gibt es Personen/Kanäle denen ihr regelmäßig folgt?



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

Moin!


Die Betonung liegt auf *regelmäßig*.
Bei mir ist es "Terra X Lesch & Co" mit Harald Lesch. Und seiner Kollegin Susan Randall.
Früher auch noch "Quarks & Co" mit Ranga Yogeshwar. Den Casper mag ich nicht so aber Mai Thi Nguyen-Kim finde ich ok.
Ansonsten verfolge ich keine anderen Personen oder Influencer regelmäßig. Von den jüngeren kenne ich quasi kaum welche.
Und ich habe auch keine Zeit den allen zu folgen.

Was sind eure Lieblings-Personen, Kanäle oder Influencer? 

*Edit:* Abonniert habe ich auf YouTube noch mehr Channels. Das ist aber hauptsächlich Musik.


----------



## chill_eule (5. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Harald Lesch. Und seiner Kollegin Susan Randall.





RyzA schrieb:


> Ranga Yogeshwar





RyzA schrieb:


> Den Casper mag ich nicht so aber Mai Thi Nguyen-Kim



Wie um alles in der Welt kommst du drauf diese Herrschaften als "Influencer" zu bezeichnen?


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Wie um alles in der Welt kommst du drauf diese Herrschaften als "Influencer" zu bezeichnen?


Weil sie auch moderne soziale Medien und  Kanäle nutzen, um sich und ihre Inhalte zu präsentieren.
Und genauso wie andere Influencer ihre Follower haben.
Natürlich nicht mit agressiven Marketing.

Außerdem muß man das nicht so eng sehen! Es weiß ja eigentlich jeder wie es gemeint ist.


----------



## chill_eule (5. September 2021)

Ja, der eigentliche Begriff umfasst auch deren Tätigkeit...

Ich würde das trotzdem als Beleidigung auffassen 


Bei Lesch und Co. verpasse ich sicherlich viel Interessantes, aber Schauen oder gar Folgen tue ich Nix und Niemand ^^


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (5. September 2021)

> Natürlich nicht mit agressiven Marketing.



Gerade das Marketing ist doch das Erkennungszeichen eines Influencers, also bitte H.Lesch ist immer noch Wissenschaftler aber kein Influencer. Er "bewirbt" seine Quantentheoretik nicht für Geld er vermittelt wissen.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Ich würde das trotzdem als Beleidigung auffassen


Warum? Vielleicht sehen die das selber ja gar nicht so eng.
Und jeder der klar denken kann, weiß eigentlich, dass es Wissenschaftler und Journalisten sind.



Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Gerade das Marketing ist doch das Erkennungszeichen eines Influencers, also bitte H.Lesch ist immer noch Wissenschaftler aber kein Influencer. Er "bewirbt" seine Quantentheoretik nicht für Geld er vermittelt wissen.


Ok. Ich habe das mal oben im Titel und Startbeitrag geändert.
Damit nicht weiter rumgeheult wird.


----------



## chill_eule (5. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Damit nicht weiter rumgeheult wird.


Was, wer heult hier? 

Aber den:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und den:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



willst du doch nicht ernsthaft vergleichen, oder?


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

chill_eule schrieb:


> willst du doch nicht ernsthaft vergleichen, oder?


Wobei der Rezo auch ein schlaues Kerlchen ist.  

Aber gut jetzt wäre das Definitionsproblem ja  geklärt.


----------



## Zeiss (5. September 2021)

Das sind meine:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2021)

Ohgott, Kanäle die ich regelmnäßig schaue gibts viele^^
EngineeringExplained
filmsymphony
Veritasium
maiLab
LynnNicholson
GothamChess
Karl Jobst
Mark Rober
Simplicissimus
michaelcthulu
Jim Browning
Indrek
5ZYL_Marco
Louis Dowdeswell
ARTE.de
OverSimplified
NileRed/NileBlue
HandofBlood/Uncut
Quarks
Peter Bence
Kurzgesagt
TerraX / Lesch
Periodic Videos
Cinemassacre
The SlowMoGuys
8bit Bigband
WIRED
Marc Papeghin
TED
styropyro
Davie504
SpeedGaming
Andy Laso
ryukahr
DummTüch
WDR/NDR Doku
CodysLab
JP Performance
Numberphile
vkgoeswild
extra3
Gronkh

...und noch eeinige mehr 

Man mag den Hang zu Naturwissenschaft/Technik, Gaming und Musik und vielleicht auch Wahnsinn erkennen.


----------



## Eyren (5. September 2021)

Abonniert hab ich diverse aber wirklich verfolgen tue ich die letzten Jahre nur zwei.

Dennis Kohlruss, Deutscher Strongmen
Eddie "the Beast" Hall, englischer Strongmen

Gut der Eddie möchte nun eher auf Boxer machen aber ich liebe seine Art.

Ansonsten schaue ich noch regelmäßig Roman der8auer Hartung wenn ich unterhalten werde möchte und Igorslab wenn ich etwas mehr Informationen brauche.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2021)

Bei Harald Lesch finde ich nur schade, dass er sich mittlerweile als Moderator für die echt abgrundtief schlecht gewordenen Terra X Dokutainment-Schrottsendungen über alles mögliche hergibt. Das ZettDeeEff dachte anscheinend irgendwann, sich am History Channel zu orientieren wäre voll die gute Idee...

Channels/Personen/Sendeformate/Sender denen ich regelmäßig folge bzw. die ich regelmäßig gucke:

PhlyDaily
MightyJingles
Oddbawz
Drachinifel
ConeOfArc
BeHaind
ScaleModelAircraft
Arte Mediathek (vor allem die "Re:"-Sendungen und die "Zu Tisch"-Reihe)

Ansonsten bin ich so ein altmodischer "Lese"-Mensch, wenn es um seriöse Inhalte geht.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> ...und noch eeinige mehr
> 
> Man mag den Hang zu Naturwissenschaft/Technik, Gaming und Musik und vielleicht auch Wahnsinn erkennen.


Und die verfolgst du auch wirklich *regelmäßig*? Soviel Zeit hat man doch gar nicht.  



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Bei Harald Lesch finde ich nur schade, dass er sich mittlerweile als Moderator für die echt abgrundtief schlecht gewordenen Terra X Dokutainment-Schrottsendungen über alles mögliche hergibt.


Und was soll daran Schrott sein? Der Channel Terra X Lesch & Co behandelt auch viele Astronomie Themen. Das ist Harald Lesch sein Fachgebiet.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und die verfolgst du auch wirklich *regelmäßig*? Soviel Zeit hat man doch gar nicht.
> 
> 
> Und was soll daran Schrott sein? Der Channel Terra X Lesch & Co behandelt auch viele Astronomie Themen. Das ist Harald Lesch sein Fachgebiet.


Lesch moderiert aber auch Terra X Sendungen außerhalb seines Fachgebietes, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Auch bei Geschichts-"Dokus" habe ich ihn schon rumspringen sehen. Und gerade die sind vom Anspruch her mittlerweile derartig "dumbed down" und nur noch effekthascherisch mit vollkommen lächerlichen, schlecht gespielten und historisierend-verfälschenden Spielszenen, dass sich mir bekannte Historiker lieber die Kugel geben würden, als an sowas mitzuwirken.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Lesch moderiert aber auch Terra X Sendungen außerhalb seines Fachgebietes, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Auch bei Geschichts-"Dokus" habe ich ihn schon rumspringen sehen.


Das Lesch aber auch noch Philosophie studiert hat weißt du ne?
Und die machen sich bekanntlich zu allen möglichen Themen Gedanken.



> Auch bei Geschichts-"Dokus" habe ich ihn schon rumspringen sehen. Und gerade die sind vom Anspruch her mittlerweile derartig "dumbed down" und nur noch effekthascherisch mit vollkommen lächerlichen, schlecht gespielten und historisierend-verfälschenden Spielszenen, dass sich mir bekannte Historiker lieber die Kugel geben würden, als an sowas mitzuwirken.


So welche wie Erich von Däniken?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (5. September 2021)

Skar Productions
Napalm Records
Arising Empire
SpaceAmbient
Hammock
Wardruna
Jeweils bei YouTube. Vieles anderes habe ich zwar auch abonniert, schaue aber nur unregelmäßig rein, da mir nicht jeder neue Content gefällt. Wie man sieht, ist das alles Musik, sogenannte "Influencer" können mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das Lesch aber auch noch Philosophie studiert hat weißt du ne?
> Und die machen sich bekanntlich zu allen möglichen Themen Gedanken.
> 
> 
> So welche wie Erich von Däniken?



Es ist mir völlig egal, was Lesch studiert hat. Er moderiert nunmal ein z.T. regelrechtes Verdummungsformat, selbst wenn seine eigenen inhaltlichen Beiträge in thematisch passenden Sendungen qualitativ hochwertiger sein mögen.

Ja, wenn bei Terra X bald eine deutsche Fassung von "Ancient Aliens" laufen würde, wäre ich auch nicht mehr sonderlich überrascht...


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Ja, wenn bei Terra X bald eine deutsche Fassung von "Ancient Aliens" laufen würde, wäre ich auch nicht mehr sonderlich überrascht...


Das war eigentlich ein Scherz. Hast du denn konkrete Beispiele  was in Terra X falsch dargestellt wurde?
Kennst du auch noch die Sendung "ZDF History" mit Guido Knopp? Die war dann in deinen Augen bestimmt auch Mist, oder?
Es ist doch klar das Geschichte recht trocken sein kann und versucht wird es dem Zuschauer schmackhafter zu machen. Solange nichts grob falsch dargestellt wird ist das doch ok.


----------



## seventyseven (5. September 2021)

LinusTechTips samt allem drumherum
GamersNexus
JayzTwoCents
William Osman
Veritasium
Austin Evans
Cinemassacre
Cold Ones
GeoWizard
Held der Steine
Kyle Hill
Limmy
Luke Towan
Mega 64
Michael Reeves
NFKRZ
bald and bankrupt
Redlettermedia
sydsnap
The Urban Rescue Ranch
Being the Elite
All Elite Wrestling
vinesauce
ZDF besseresser
Nitro Rad
Coldmirror
5ZYL_Marco
JP Performance

Das sind so ziemlich meine heiligsten auf Youtube.


----------



## HenneHuhn (5. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das war eigentlich ein Scherz. Hast du denn konkrete Beispiele  was in Terra X falsch dargestellt wurde?
> Kennst du auch noch die Sendung "ZDF History" mit Guido Knopp? Die war dann in deinen Augen bestimmt auch Mist, oder?
> Es ist doch klar des Geschichte recht trocken sein kann und versucht wird es dem Zuschauer schmackhafter zu machen. Solange nichts grob falsch dargestellt wird ist das doch ok.


Es geht darum, dass Spielszenen generell schon sehr kritisch sind. Weil sie, insbesondere je länger der dargestellte Sachverhalt zurückliegt bzw. je weniger Details wir darüber wissen, den Menschen wortwörtlich falsche Bilder in den Kopf setzen. Wir wissen einfach nicht genau, wie es Anno Dunnemals am Hofe von Herzog Karl dem Halbgescheiten aussah, wie man sich begrüßte, welche Kleidung man ganz genau trug, ob man sich die Zähne vor oder nach dem Frühstück geputzt hat.
Das ließe sich ja vielleicht noch verkraften. Denn du hast schon Recht, Geschichte kann auch sehr trocken sein.
Aber richtig vorbei mit jeglicher Seriösität war es dann, als man die Laiendarsteller in den Spielszenen auch noch hat sprechen lassen. Peinlichste Dialoge, die wichtige (oder auch weniger wichtige) Momente der Weltgeschichte darstellen sollen, in Pseudo-mittelalterlichem (!) Hochdeutsch (!) bspw., und dann manchmal sogar noch mit sowas wie Humor gemixt (spätestens da sollten alle Alarmglocken schrillen: dt. Schauspielerei und Humor...). Vollkommen unerträglich und schlicht nicht seriös. Tatsächlich wünsche ich mir die alten trockenen, langweiligen Dokus aus dem Geschichtsunterricht zurück.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> SpaceAmbient
> Jeweils bei YouTube. Vieles anderes habe ich zwar auch abonniert, schaue aber nur unregelmäßig rein, da mir nicht jeder neue Content gefällt. Wie man sieht, ist das alles Musik, sogenannte "Influencer" können mir gestohlen bleiben.


SpaceAmbient mag ich auch. Perfekte Musik zum relaxen.
Früher auf BR "Space Night" wurde auch solche Musik gespielt.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Tatsächlich wünsche ich mir die alten trockenen, langweiligen Dokus aus dem Geschichtsunterricht zurück.


Tja, gerade der hat mich früher nicht interessiert und da habe ich eher abgeschaltet.


----------



## Incredible Alk (5. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Und die verfolgst du auch wirklich *regelmäßig*? Soviel Zeit hat man doch gar nicht.


Ich kucke ja nicht ALLES. Mit 30 minuten am Tag kommste da schon klar, viele der Kanäle haben auch nur alle paar wochen mal was neues.


----------



## RyzA (5. September 2021)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich kucke ja nicht ALLES. Mit 30 minuten am Tag kommste da schon klar, viele der Kanäle haben auch nur alle paar wochen mal was neues.


Ok, abonniert habe ich auf YouTube auch noch mehr. Aber gucke da eher sporadisch rein.


----------



## Caduzzz (5. September 2021)

Folgen?..hm...

Ich gucke regelmäßig vorbei bei (YT):

Krachmucker TV 
Black Metal Promotion

und dein paar anderen, aber da geht's hauptsächlich ums kochen oder schnippeln


----------



## pedi (5. September 2021)

ja, meiner frau..........


----------



## RyzA (6. September 2021)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> und dein paar anderen, aber da geht's hauptsächlich ums kochen oder schnippeln


Was kochen angeht gibt es da auch noch einen YouTuber den ich ganz gut finde: "Ahmet kocht".


----------



## taks (6. September 2021)

Was ich auf Youtube meistens ansehe:
OffTheRanch
LADB Restoration
TechSource
I Like To Make Stuff
Michael Alm
Autohub


----------



## Poulton (7. September 2021)

Was ich in der Tube im Kanalabo habe:
Adrian's Digital Basement
Adrian's Digital Basement ][
Craft Computing
LearnLinuxTV
Miyconst
PhilsComputerLab
PixelPipes
RETRO Hardware
RetroSpector78
The 8-Bit Guy
Victor Bart - RETRO Machines


----------



## HenneHuhn (10. September 2021)

Hab etwas ganz vergessen: den einzigen Podcast, den ich regelmäßig verfolge!

"Trek am Dienstag" - die beiden Hosts besprechen jeden Dienstag (Überraschung!) in chronologischer Ausstrahlungsreihenfolge eine Serienfolge (oder Film), inkl. Hintergrundinfos etc.

Macht mir sehr viel Spaß, auch wenn ich sonst kein Podcast-Hörer bin. Mache ich mir immer in der Küche an, beim Kochen oder Putzen.


----------



## Painkiller (14. September 2021)

Viele von den genannten schaue ich auch. 


Sub Brief: *Klick*
Ein großartiger Kanal eines ehemaligen Sonar-Operators welche auf Booten der Los Angeles Klasse und diversen SSBN während des Kalten Krieges gedient hat. Er spielt sehr viel Cold Waters bzw. Spiele welche im Kalten Krieg angesiedelt sind. In seinen Live Streams erzählt er sehr viel aus seiner U-Boot Zeit und erklärt die Technik, Strategien etc. dazu. Ebenfalls hat klasse Whiteboard-Videos wo er die Grundlagen erklärt. Aber am besten gefallen mir seine Sub-Briefs. (Beispiel: Typ 212A und Typhoon.) Diese sind großartig ausgearbeitet und recherchiert. 

Daniel Rusev: *Klick*
Der Meme-Lord von World of Warships.  Mehr muss man dazu eigentlich nicht sagen.

Let´s Beat Haters: *Klick*
Memes gehen immer. 

Steinwallen: *Klick* 
Geschichte & Videospiele in einem Kanal. Seine Let´s Plays sind großartig und mit Liebe zum Detail gemacht. Teils sind es echte Longplays. Steinwallen hat auch schon diverse Testvideos und Artikel für GameStar gemacht. Ich mag seine ruhige Art und die Community.

Stealth17: *Klick* 
Den Kanal schau ich eigentlich hauptsächlich wegen seinen Wargame: Red Dragon Videos. Da ist alles dabei. Von Gameplay-Analyse bis hin zu Deck-Reviews.

zoom3000: *Klick*
Der Kanal beschäftigt sich ausschließlich mit Command & Conquer. Egal ob Vanilla oder gemoddet. Egal wie alt C&C bereits ist. Die Reihe ist immer noch großartig. 

Chillhop Music: *Klick*
Meist läuft das bei mir in der Arbeit. Hin und wieder auch mal Synthwave. Aber da bin ich auf keinen Kanal festgefahren. Das gleiche bei Jazz.


----------



## RyzA (28. Dezember 2021)

Jacob von "Breaking Lab" finde ich auch noch ganz gut. Der macht populärwissenschaftliche Videos.


----------



## HighEnd111 (28. Dezember 2021)

Eure Videos auf Youtube... Hab ich nicht abonniert, aber da schau ich mir öfters mal ein neues Video an. Man kann gar nicht glauben, wie viele Vollidioten auf den Straßen unterwegs sind. Ich dachte immer, die gibt es nur hier


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Dezember 2021)

Die Liste von allen denen ich folge ist lang, dürften so um die 20 Stück sein 
Eigentlich weiss ich gar nicht warum ich so viele abonniere wenn ich so wenige regelmässig schaue 
Aber regelmässig schauen tu ich:


Terra X
arte
SWR Marktcheck
SWR Handwerkskunst
Abroad in Japan und seinen 2. Kanal Chris Broad
Sharla in Japan
Simons Cat
Ruthe.de
Extra 3, nur um Realer Irrsin zu schauen 
Und ja, ich war auch schon mal in Japan


----------



## PCGHGS (29. Dezember 2021)

auto motor und sport
Car Maniac
electriveNet
Michael Schmitt B.E.N
nextmove
AlexiBexi
der8auer
DasMonty
PC Games Hardware
igorsLAB
SwagTab
Technikfaultier
BeHained
Cinema Strikes Back
Filmgorillas
Kino Plus
Robert Hofmann
Rasenfunk

unregelmäßig:
Bares für Rares
China-Gadgets.de
DetailingSchool
Filmanalyse
FilmFlash
FILMSTARTS
Moviepilot
MrWissen2go
MrWissen2go Geschichte
Nerdkultur
Ruhr Nachrichten BVB
Sparmag
ZDF besseresser


----------

